# A Haunt site to enjoy from a new guy!



## c6gunner (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi all;

feel free to have a look at some of my home Haunts.....at

http://www.vikingdarkworks.ca/myhomehaunt.htm
http://www.vikingdarkworks.ca/My Haunt 2005.htm
http://www.vikingdarkworks.ca/My home haunt 2006.htm

hope you all enjoy!

This year I am actually going to try to make a walk through 2 room Haunt with 6 props and lotsa cool stuff....hehehehe....MTF....


----------



## Home Haunter (Oct 8, 2007)

*home haunts*

That looks pretty cool. Check out some of the awesome haunts in FEARnet webisodes! www.fearnet.com/homehaunts/!


----------

